
Show HN: Chrome Extension – NoDisguisedAdsAnymore - leonagano
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nodisguisedadsanymore/iohkikhambmlojkaeabhoioiccjgmfco?hl=en-GB&authuser=0
======
leonagano
Comments here: after a post from Jason Fried
[https://twitter.com/jasonfried/status/1168986962704982016?s=...](https://twitter.com/jasonfried/status/1168986962704982016?s=20)
ranting about how Google is disguising ads into search results, I decided to
create this Chrome Extension to at least try to reduce ads importance and make
users focusing more on organic results.

------
Causality1
Why should I use this instead of blocking the ads entirely?

